# Who Else Misses Werkstatt Tripple?



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

I remember using Prime via the trusty Porta Cable (and the massive 110v transformer to go with it) following with the Jett and Gloss.

Whilst I know products change and sometimes improve, I just liked the products alot.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I will once i run out.SJ.


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

I still have some Prime left,epic stuff!:thumb:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420229


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> I will once i run out.SJ.





Jon_H said:


> I still have some Prime left,epic stuff!:thumb:
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420229


Me too


----------



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

But are you topping it with the Jett and Glos?

The newer members are probably wondering what it is :lol:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

SmudgerEBT said:


> But are you topping it with the Jett and Glos?
> 
> The newer members are probably wondering what it is :lol:


Have two sets half full Left acrylic and carnauba.SJ.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Always meant to buy it and never did


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

yup still have a little Gloss remaining,but the Jett was waaaay too difficult to remove for my liking


----------



## Apex (Aug 29, 2009)

Remember using this on my dads new Silver Freelander, parked next to one the same colour looked a lighter shade and was super glossy. Really did like it, have bought and used Carlack but preferred the Jeffs Werkstatt format.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

These were lovely products, and it's a shame they're gone... 

For those missing these products, I've found that Dodo-Juice SN Acrylic Spritz over Carlack NSC or Klasse AIO, to be an excellent spiritual successor to the Acrylic Prime/Acrylic Jett Trigger duo. Just as easy/forgiving to use, just as layerable, good durability when layered over the winter, same technology, etc. When I discovered this combo, it made me miss Werkstat a lot less. 

Hope this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

This was my go to combo on my candy white golf gti back in the day... incredible results  

Can anyone actually tell me what happened to them out of curiosity? I remember reading that Carlack was essentially Werkstatt but not sure if there's any trutin that


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I remmeber it was great on silver too. I never had a problem with Jett, and would use that rather than Glos as a QD after every wash. One summer we went down to Newquy, and I remember seeing a segull try to stand on the roof, but it just slid off because it was so slick.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep loved them, their interior stuff was brilliant too, can’t remember what it was called maybe Prott or something like that. 


Gonz.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep,Prot.


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Steampunk said:


> These were lovely products, and it's a shame they're gone...
> 
> For those missing these products, I've found that Dodo-Juice SN Acrylic Spritz over Carlack NSC or Klasse AIO, to be an excellent spiritual successor to the Acrylic Prime/Acrylic Jett Trigger duo. Just as easy/forgiving to use, just as layerable, good durability when layered over the winter, same technology, etc. When I discovered this combo, it made me miss Werkstat a lot less.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info Sam! I also heard that Sonus Acrylic Glanz spray sealant is also a great topper for Klasse AIO. Not sure between the Dodo-Juice SN Acrylic Sprits or the Sonus product would be preferable but thought I'd throw that into the mix.

-Brian


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looked out these bad boys at the weekend :thumb:









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Don’t remember the products but I still have and use my porter cable with the transformer!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I've just checked my 'older' products and I've got some of the 'Supercharged' Prime Strong 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/41x1l8593s5owni/Prime%20S.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

macca666 said:


> Looked out these bad boys at the weekend :thumb:


I think you'll find those are well past their sell by date. 

However, I can recycle them for you. :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Alan W said:


> I think you'll find those are well past their sell by date.
> 
> However, I can recycle them for you. :lol:
> 
> Alan W


:lol:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've got one set still left, need to give them a go on Subaru WR Blue very soon.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Alan W said:


> I think you'll find those are well past their sell by date.
> 
> However, I can recycle them for you. :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Very generous of you Alan. I was actually just going to bin them if they're out of date


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

macca666 said:


> Very generous of you Alan. I was actually just going to bin them if they're out of date


No need, I'm more than happy to pay the postage! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Found these in the garage today whilst looking for something else.


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Still got my set too and still use it. I thought Carlack products were essentially the same ......

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/carlack-68-long-life-sealant


----------

